# Billionaire entrepreneur wants vegetarian-only colony on Mars



## Kilgore Trout (Jun 25, 2010)

> Elon Musk, the billionaire co-founder of PayPal and the one in charge of creating SpaceX, wants a colony on Mars for 80,000 people. Only one problem, they must all be vegetarians.
> 
> Presumably it would be easier to set up a colony of vegetarians on Mars, as then it would only be necessary to grow vegetables in some form; whatever the case, this is what Musk is insisting and planning on.
> 
> ...



Read more: Billionaire entrepreneur wants vegetarian-only colony on Mars


----------



## La Li Lu Le Lo (Aug 15, 2011)

What kind of misanthrope would want to live on Mars...


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

La Li Lu Le Lo said:


> What kind of misanthrope would want to live on Mars...


Believers in a _brave new world_...


----------



## WindowLicker (Aug 3, 2010)

How about this, all the meat eaters go live on Mars. Then us vegetarians can have Earth.


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

> Musk plans that people could travel to the settlement on the red planet at a cost of $500,000.


Well, there goes my dream of moving/visiting Mars...
Then again saving up $500,000 might still be a reachable goal.


----------



## Souljorn (Dec 28, 2010)

Kilgore Trout said:


> Read more: Billionaire entrepreneur wants vegetarian-only colony on Mars


This title is so misleading and sensationalist.....


----------



## Siren (Jun 25, 2011)

I'll go there and start a black market meat industry and make millions!!


----------



## Epherion (Aug 23, 2011)

La Li Lu Le Lo said:


> What kind of misanthrope would want to live on Mars...


Yo.

Also vegetarians only, yeah... lets not dirty up father Aries with hippy bullshit.



Siren said:


> I'll go there and start a black market meat industry and make millions!!


How much for a rack of ribs?


----------



## Siren (Jun 25, 2011)

Epherion said:


> Yo.
> 
> Also vegetarians only, yeah... lets not dirty up father Aries with hippy bullshit.
> 
> ...


Lol - $2.50 quantones (quantones are the currency on Mars)


----------



## Epherion (Aug 23, 2011)

Siren said:


> Lol - $2.50 quantones (quantones are the currency on Mars)


Whats the exchange rate? Like whats that in earth people money? Also, this meat would be say... actual meat. You are perchance not hacking up colonists in your basement.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

WindowLicker said:


> How about this, all the meat eaters go live on Mars. Then us vegetarians can have Earth.


How about not (rhetorical question)? Vegetarians wouldn't do that good of a job running things on Earth.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

WindowLicker said:


> How about this, all the meat eaters go live on Mars. Then us vegetarians can have Earth.


We will need to cannibalize you first before we destroy the planet and heard for space. Its pretty interesting that Man is cannibalist specie.


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

I'd eat people.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

SuperDevastation said:


> Vegetarians wouldn't do that good of a job running things on Earth.


What does vegetarianism have to do with people running something poorly ... ?


----------



## WindowLicker (Aug 3, 2010)

Boolean11 said:


> We will need to cannibalize you first before we destroy the planet and heard for space. Its pretty interesting that Man is cannibalist specie.


Your point is that meat eaters want to destroy the planet? You're only validating my point.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

WindowLicker said:


> Your point is that meat eaters want to destroy the planet? You're only validating my point.


The only morality that exists is relative, intelligence is needed to comprehend that. The future is not on the planet for certain either way everything deserves to die its part of the consistent message in the universe. Man all is simply just an animal whose beauty is in his inability to comprehend absolute truth seeing everything as relative; with an odd ability to lie to himself, believing in his own lies whilst being oblivious to his own lies. His epistemology is innate, beyond him as well as being in him. 

The planet is not going to be destroyed instead destroy is coming to the planet, and none of it can be routed in man. He is merely part of its creation along with death, disease and the chaos of life. The best and worst man can do is drive himself to extinction taking his being with him. However there is no best and worst he can do since all that is he is being in the eyes of the godless apathetic universe.


----------



## WindowLicker (Aug 3, 2010)

Boolean11 said:


> The only morality that exists is relative, intelligence is needed to comprehend that. The future is not on the planet for certain either way everything deserves to die its part of the consistent message in the universe. Man all is simply just an animal whose beauty is in his inability to comprehend absolute truth seeing everything as relative; with an odd ability to lie to himself, believing in his own lies whilst being oblivious to his own lies. His epistemology is innate, beyond him as well as being in him.
> 
> The planet is not going to be destroyed instead destroy is coming to the planet, and none of it can be routed in man. He is merely part of its creation along with death, disease and the chaos of life. The best and worst man can do is drive himself to extinction taking his being with him. However there is no best and worst he can do since all that is he is being in the eyes of the godless apathetic universe.


You're trying to pull off an ethical point as a logical one. You hold a sad subjective value to earth, and mankinds destiny, in other words, you've been drinking the agnostic koolaid a little too long and its made you uninspired, and lazy. Our opinions are rooted by our emotions, and you're depressed. You can trust me on this I'm an NF.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

WindowLicker said:


> You're trying to pull off an ethical point as a logical one. You hold a sad subjective value to earth, and mankinds destiny, in other words, you've been drinking the agnostic koolaid a little too long and its made you uninspired, and lazy. Our opinions are rooted by our emotions, and you're depressed. You can trust me on this I'm an NF.


NT my intuition is driven by apathy


----------



## DMack (Aug 16, 2011)

Meat is harder to support in a virtual eco system, so this makes sense.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

DMack said:


> Meat is harder to support in a virtual eco system, so this makes sense.


It makes sense, but that doesn't mean there is no reason why meat couldn't be imported. Sure it would be expensive, but still.


----------

